# مسؤولون يغرون موظفات بـ"زواج المتعة"مقابل امتيازات



## alpha&omega (12 فبراير 2012)

بغداد - المدى - 


يذكر البعض من مؤيدي فكرة "زواج المتعة" بأنها ممارسة كانت موجودة منذ زمن الإسلام الأول، وتقوم الفكرة على أنه بدلا من وجود علاقة غرامية بين الرجل والمرأة عن طريق الزواج الدائمي "الطويل"، يستعاض عنه باتصال جنسي من دون إجراءات قانونية - لمدة بضعة أشهر، أو حتى ساعات - وبالتالي فإن العلاقة ستكون مشروعة لأنها تنطوي على شروط، كما يقول المدافعون.
في العراق حظرت هذه الممارسة في عهد صدام حسين لكن ازدهرت بعد عام 2003، وعادة ما تسقط في شبكة "زواج المتعة" النساء الفقيرات والأرامل والمراهقات، ويرمي معارضو الفكرة اللائمة على بعض رجال الدين ممن يروجون للفكرة.

محفزات للقبول...!

"علياء" في منتصف الثلاثينيات موظفة في وزارة مهمة، لم تكن ترغب في العمل لولا أنها وجدت نفسها بين ليلة وضحاها مسؤولة عن ثلاثة أطفال...كانت في يوم خطبتها قد عقدت العزم على أن تأخذ دروس تقوية في المطبخ، لم تكن الأم تسمح لها قبل ذلك بالطبخ لأنها كانت "مدللة" المنزل، ووالدتها تحب أن تكون سيدة البيت في كل الأشياء. خطيب "علياء" كان يعمل في مصنع البلاستك لكنه توقف بعد عام 2003، بسبب سيادة المستورد وضعف البنى التحتية، وتحول كما كل شيء في البلاد إلى نشاط آخر، فلم يجد أمامه غير العمل في حماية المؤسسات الحكومية التي سقط على بوابتها قتيلا في انفجار سيارة مفخخة استهدفت الوزارة.

جاءت صورة زوجها الذي شوّه جسده بفعل الاحتراق في تلك اللحظة والمدير يعرض عليها "الفرصة الذهبية" كما يصفها...الأطفال الثلاثة وظلم المجتمع لها ومعارضة الأب والأم لخروجها ودخولها باعتبارها أرملة كلها كانت حاضرة أمامها ومسؤولها يسرد لها الامتيازات التي ستحصل عليها... أطلت برأسها على نافذة خلف مكتب المدير وهي تشاهد السيارات الفارهة التي تقف في مرائب الوزارة وهي تتذكر كلام زميلاتها المتوسطة العمر عن "انتهاز الفرص"...و"الفرصة لا تأتي للإنسان غير مرة واحدة"، ولكن هل زواج المتعة واحدا من تلك الفرص؟!
النثريات المبالغ بها التي تحصل عليها الوزارات والدوائر الحكومية، كما جاء في كلام الكثير من النواب البرلمان يذهب بعضها هدايا تصل لشراء سيارات لموظفات جميلات ومقربات من المسؤول. ترى (ل.س) موظفة أخرى في مؤسسة حكومية أن بعض زميلاتها يقمن علاقات مؤقتة مع المسؤول للحصول على إجازة أو لشمولهن في علاوة وترقية، وتضيف "الايفادات والامتيازات تذهب حصرا لتلك الموظفة التي تربطها بالمدير علاقة عن طريق زواج المتعة".

تكنوقراط ورجال دين!

استغلال حاجة المرأة لا يرتبط بـ "التقنوقراط" فقط، بل يتعداه إلى رجال دين..أم لخمسة أطفال، لا تريد الكشف عن اسمها، تقول إن زوجها هجرها عندما اكتشفت انه لا يستطيع إعالة الأسرة ففضّل الهروب! المرأة تسكن في منطقة شعبية، ووعدها احد رجال الدين في المنطقة التي تعيش فيها - في حينها - بتقديم المساعدة، ولكنه جاءها في احد الأيام وهو يحمل هدايا وأغلق الباب وراءه ومارسا الجنس بدعوة "زواج المتعة".

امرأة أخرى (م. ر)، تقول إنها اقتربت من احد رجل الدين وطلبت المساعدة منه، زوجها كان قد تركها بعد حرب الخليج، وكان والدها مريضا بالسل، ووالدتها مشلولة... رجل الدين قال لها ارفعي الحجاب عن وجهكِ... هل تقبلين زواج المتعة مني؟ 

قلت: "لا"، وأضافت " عندما تبين له أنني رفضت الزواج منه، طلب مني العودة إلى دياري وهو سيقوم بإرسال المساعدة بعد ذلك...لكن مرت فترة طويلة ولم يرسل شيئا"!

زوجات في حقائب السفر!

بينما (ع. ش) رجل دين يعمل في عقد الزيجات في منطقة الكاظمية وهو من المؤيدين لفكرة زواج المتعة، يقول انه متزوج مؤقتا على الأقل من خمسة نساء، لأنه كثير السفر، وفي كل محطة لديه زوجة! في كل مرة، كما يقول، انه يدفع لهم مبالغ شبيهة بالنفقة، وذكر انه متأكد من أنهن يستخدمن وسائل منع الحمل. وعادة ما يحتفظ رجل الدين هذا بالزواج لمدة شهر فقط، وقال انه لا يفعل أي شيء لتلطيخ سمعة النساء. كما يعتقد بوجود لبس بين الطريق الصحيح والخطأ الذي ينبغي أن تقوم عليه زيجات المتعة، وهو يصر على أن تعاطي زواج المتعة لا يزال نادرا في العراق، لكنه يقول إنه لا يمانع لابنته أو لأخته الدخول في زواج المتعة، إذا كان الرجل تقيا وملتزما دينيا.

المدافعون عن زواج المتعة

يؤكدون أن هذه الممارسة بدأت قبل 1400 سنة باعتبارها وسيلة للحفاظ على الأرامل قيد الحياة. المتعة تنطوي على اتفاق مكتوب أو غير مكتوب، لمدة تعين بشكل واضح، ودفع مبلغ من المال للمرأة من قبل الرجل، ويمكن للشخص أن يتزوج بشكل مؤقت حتى لو كانت لديه بالفعل زوجة بعقد طويل الأجل. وفي الزواج المؤقت يتلقى الرجل زوجته وفقا لرغباته (أين ومتى يريد)! وعلى العموم أن زواج المتعة لا يتم من دون موافقتها.


يؤكد (ف. م) وهو شيخ يملك دفترا للزواج الدائمي بأنه لا يعقد الزيجات المؤقتة ولكنه يقول "في زواج المتعة، يحق للمرأة أن تحصل على أموال طوال مدة الزواج، ولا يمكن للمرأة إنهاء الزواج المؤقت، قبل انتهاء صلاحيته المتفق عليها سلفا أو ما لم يوافق الرجل". بعد أن ينتهي الزواج المؤقت الأول يجب أن تنتظر المرأة ما لا يقل عن (دورتين شهريتين) قبل أن تكون لها علاقة أخرى، كي تتمكن من تحديد الأبوة بصورة سهلة في حال أصبحت حاملا.

فيما يقول صاحب مكتب الزواج الذي يجاوره انه يشجع على الزواج الدائم ولكنه يعطي الموافقة لزواج المتعة عندما تكون هناك "أسباب خاصة". رجل الدين يذكر بأنه منح تراخيص للمتعة في الحالات التي يكون فيها نساء أرامل والمطلقات أو للمرأة الباكر التي لديها موافقة من أبيها.
المؤيدون للفكرة ينتقدون منع صدام للزواج المؤقت خلال حكمه، ويقول احد الشباب " لم تكن هناك حرية دينية في العراق، وهذا الزواج المؤقت هو مثال على حقنا في اختيار طريقنا في الإسلام". الجهات التي تبيح زواج المتعة تدعي أنها تحافظ على الشابات من ممارسة الجنس خارج إطار الزواج، ويمنع النساء الأرامل أو المطلقات من الحاجة إلى اللجوء إلى ممارسة الدعارة - وفقا لأنصار زواج المتعة-



ويضيف الشاب الجامعي (ح. ك) هذه الزيجات المؤقتة ليست بعيدة كل البعد عن الزواج التقليدي بالنظر إلى أن يتم دفع مهر من نوع ما، وتتم تغطية احتياجات المرأة المالية".

 

الزيجات المؤقتة: ماذا يقول المنتقدون؟

المعارضون لفكرة "المتعة" يدعون أنها لا تستند الى الحرية الدينية، ولكن ما هي إلا مثال من الاستغلال الاقتصادي.

نشطاء حقوق المرأة يزعمون أن زواج المتعة هو واجهة للدعارة، وتتم تغطية رقيقة بواسطة الواجهات الدينية والقانونية، إنهم يبذلون الجهد لتصبح المرأة العراقية أكثر حداثة والمجتمع أكثر ديمقراطية.، إنهم يشعرون أيضا بأنه إهانة للمرأة، والقلق يتزايد في تنامي شعبية "زواج المتعة" في حرم الجامعات.

وأصدرت وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية تقريرها السنوي العاشر عن الاتجار بالبشر لعام 2010 جاء فيه أن العراق من الدول التي يخرج منها ويتوجه إليها رجال ونساء وأطفال يمارسون الاتجار بالبشر خاصةً الدعارة القسرية والعمل بالإكراه. كما أكد التقرير أن زواج المتعة المنتشر في كربلاء والنجف جرى استغلاله للاتجار بالبشر.

ويقع التقرير في 372 صفحة هو الأكثر شمولاً من نوعِه عن حالات الاتجار بالبشر حول العالم ويتضمن تفصيلات عن جوانب متعددة من هذه الممارسات في 175 دولة منها العراق. كما يعرض جهود الحكومات في مكافحة ما يُعتبر من أشكال الرق الحديث. وتستهدف نتائجه المنشورة زيادة الوعي العالمي بهذه الظاهرة المتفاقمة وحضّ الدول على اتخاذ إجراءات فعالة لمواجهة الاتجار بالبشر. وجاء في تقرير الخارجية الأمريكية أن "الاتجار ببعض النساء والفتيات يجري داخل العراق لأغراض الاستغلال الجنسي عن طريق ما يعرف بزواج المتعة".

في صورتها الكاملة

العدد الكبير من الأرامل جعل البلاد سوقا للمتعة، أكثر من مليون امرأة من دون معيل وتعاني الإهمال من قبل المؤسسات الحكومية الراعية لهن وخاصة وزارة شؤون المرأة المهتمة بالألوان المزركشة - على حد وصف بعض النسوة - من أمثال "علياء " التي أصبحت فريسة في أنياب مسؤول يستغل سلطته لتحويلها من موظفة بعقد مؤقت في الوزارة إلى "دائمي"، وتشير علياء إلى أن الكثير من النساء يتعرضن لحالات مماثلة من شخصيات بارزة في الوزارات، مستغلين قدرتهم على التوظيف أو الفصل من العمل. وترى علياء أن رغبة هؤلاء الرجال في الحصول على زوجات موقتات هو لادعائهم بأنهم متدينون!

ويبدو الأمر خطيرا حينما نتحدث عن الشبان الذين بلغوا سن الزواج في عراق ما بعد الحرب، وهم حرفيا لا يمتلكون الوسائل لدعم زوجة دائمة ويجدون أنه من الأسهل عقد زواج المتعة.

ويلفت محمد سليم، طالب في كلية العلوم بجامعة بغداد إلى أن "المتعة" صارت وسيلة للكذب على الطالبات، مؤكدا " أنها منتشرة ولكن البطالة تتحمل بعضاً من أوزارها".
فيما يشارك صديق محمد الزواج المؤقت مع اثنين من النساء ؛ الأولى أرملة حرب والأخرى عانس، ويقول إن المرأتين وضعهما لا يسمح لهما بالدخول في علاقة دائمة،والمتعة كان يعمل لمصلحة جميع الأطراف.

وأضاف "إذا اتُبع شرعيا، فإنه يحل مشكلة الشباب غير المتزوجين في هذا البلد ويمنع انتشار الزنى".

فيما يشير المحامي غانم العزاوي إلى أن هواتف شبكة الإنترنت والمحمول قد لعبت دورا في ازدهار المتعة من خلال تعزيز بما اسماه "الجنس الالكتروني" الذي لا يمكن في نهاية المطاف إلا أن يكون زواجا مؤقتا.


----------



## حبيب يسوع (12 فبراير 2012)

فى 70 نوع للزواج فى الاسلام شىء غريب


----------



## يوليوس44 (12 فبراير 2012)

*  على را ء الفنان عادل امام الحمد لله  الحمد لله  الحمد لله  الحمد لله  الحمد لله  الحمد لله  الحمد لله  الحمد لله  الحمد لله  الحمد لله  الحمد لله  الحمد لله  الحمد لله  الحمد لله  الحمد لله  الحمد لله  الحمد لله  الحمد لله  الحمد لله  الحمد لله  الحمد لله  الحمد لله  الحمد لله  الحمد  لله  الحمد لله  الحمد لله  *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (12 فبراير 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> فى 70 نوع للزواج فى الاسلام شىء غريب


*لآ طبعا .. هما 71 ونصف نوع بس .. وعاجبنا *
*والمسلم وحش و بوذواج .. استحملونا*​


----------



## Egyptian Cowboy (13 فبراير 2012)

> استغلال حاجة المرأة لا يرتبط بـ "التقنوقراط" فقط، بل يتعداه إلى رجال دين..أم لخمسة أطفال، لا تريد الكشف عن اسمها، تقول إن زوجها هجرها عندما اكتشفت انه لا يستطيع إعالة الأسرة ففضّل الهروب! المرأة تسكن في منطقة شعبية، ووعدها احد رجال الدين في المنطقة التي تعيش فيها - في حينها - بتقديم المساعدة، ولكنه جاءها في احد الأيام وهو يحمل هدايا وأغلق الباب وراءه ومارسا الجنس بدعوة "زواج المتعة".
> 
> امرأة أخرى (م. ر)، تقول إنها اقتربت من احد رجل الدين وطلبت المساعدة منه، زوجها كان قد تركها بعد حرب الخليج، وكان والدها مريضا بالسل، ووالدتها مشلولة... رجل الدين قال لها ارفعي الحجاب عن وجهكِ... هل تقبلين زواج المتعة مني؟
> 
> قلت: "لا"، وأضافت " عندما تبين له أنني رفضت الزواج منه، طلب مني العودة إلى دياري وهو سيقوم بإرسال المساعدة بعد ذلك...لكن مرت فترة طويلة ولم يرسل شيئا"!



*لو علم البسطاء من المسلمين ان هذه العلاقة حلال فى الاسلام لتركوه ولكن علماء الدين يعتمون عليه ويظهروا الجانب الافضل فى الاسلام*
*ولكن ويل لهم ولكل من يعلم بهذا الهراء ويقتنع انه من عند الله *
*زنا بكل معانى الكلمة وكلمة زواج نحن نهينها عندما نطلقها على مثل هذه العلاقات*
​


----------



## Abd elmassih (13 فبراير 2012)

*اشكرك يارب لانى على دربك اسير وجعلتنى واحد من اتباعك
*​


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (13 فبراير 2012)

*اسمحولى اقول
زواج المتعه!!!!!
لفظ مقرف ف حد ذاته


ربنا يهدى بجد


*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 فبراير 2012)

[YOUTUBE]hOJ8f1m5d1k&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 فبراير 2012)

هو الموضوع ده ممكن ننقله لقصم الترفيهى.....ده زنا رسمى فهمى نظمى وش كدا....ممكن يسموه الزنا الحلال!! مش فاهما بعد كل ده و بردو بيزنو!! يعنى عندهم عرفى و اربعا و محلل و متعه و هجره و و و و و و كل ده بردو بيتقفشو فى قوادى زنا!! معلش بقا بيوت الدعاره تبقا تحت ايات على بابها و تكتب هنا نمشى على نهج الحبيب و نبارك زواج المتعه...و الفلوس اكيد حلااااااال ...الرب يرحمهم و يرحمنا !


----------



## هالة الحب (14 فبراير 2012)

لا تعليق الموضوع كفايه جداااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حسين دوكي (14 فبراير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> [YOUTUBE]hOJ8f1m5d1k&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


 
*تصحيح للاخت الي كانت بتحاور بتقول ان الي يتجوز بصغيرة ده مريض و رسول الله كان عنده اسباب معلومة صغيرة هل نبي الاسلام محمد كان في سبب ليتزوج ببنت ابو بكر ؟ زائد القران يقول ان لكم في رسول الله اسوة حسنة فيجب ان يفاخذ الصغيرة و يتزوج و عادي جدا ده اسوة حسنة شئ عجيب بس اجمل شئ ان كله عادي 71 نوع علي راي الاخ ياسر رشدي :t30: و يعني انا شايف علي راي الاخت احبوا اعدائكم ان بيوت الدعارة مش بتعمل حاجة حرام يعني هي بس عايز تصليح بعض الاشياء و هتبئا كل شئ تمام وحلال  فعلا ما اعظم الهنا  الذي جعل المراة لها كرامة ولا فرق بينها و بين الرجل كما قال الرسول بولس و تكون هي و الرجل جسد واحد ولا طلاق الا لعلة الزنا او ترك الدين  بس خبر جميل اوي و ممتع ههههههههه.:new5:*


----------

